# front loading washer LG or Amana



## twc (Sep 21, 2009)

anyone out there recently buy a new front loading washer? i am looking at the LG wm2016cw or the Amana nfw7200tw. other suggestions welcome.
the amana is on sale for the next 6 hours so if you've got one and love it, let me know. otherwise, i'm going to take my time and research this properly. any suggestions welcome


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

do research. i have have had LG for 4 years, nothing but headaches....

i would not get another front loader until the solve some of the issues, like mold in door gaskets


----------



## telldon (Sep 21, 2009)

twc said:


> anyone out there recently buy a new front loading washer? i am looking at the LG wm2016cw or the Amana nfw7200tw. other suggestions welcome.
> the amana is on sale for the next 6 hours so if you've got one and love it, let me know. otherwise, i'm going to take my time and research this properly. any suggestions welcome


 Hey Check out consumerreports.org
Its a great site if your a member to check on may things and its relativly Cheap if you subscribe to them online , then you can check out anything they have reported on. 
Good Luck


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a Bosch. A couple weeks in now. Love it so far.

Kind of bothersome that there never is any visible level of water in the drum though but clothes seem to be clean and they are wet when I take them out so the water must be in there somewhere.:huh:


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

hands down the Amana now that Whirlpool bought Maytag. i like the GE above that though. front loaders are a different animal-require maint-[cleaning, hd detergent a must, etc] also if not on solid floor can have vibration problems,especialy with a pedistal. they also don't work well with small loads. they all had a lot of engineering problems in the beginning but that seems to be on the wane, so check the date on any blogs you read to see if people have a new one or it's a couple years old. IMO the best value for your money is still that $400 +/-Whirlpool top loader.


----------



## KAdams4458 (Jan 29, 2006)

Mr Chips said:


> do research. i have have had LG for 4 years, nothing but headaches....
> 
> i would not get another front loader until the solve some of the issues, like mold in door gaskets


:huh:

Our LG frontloads are working great. We had one problem with the dryer as soon as it was delivered that turned out to be shipping damage. The repairmen that determined it was shipping damage were obviously not familiar with the unit because in their words, "We never get called to work on the LG models." 

That door seal mold and mildew problem in easy to prevent. Just wipe the door seal down with a towel when you're done using it. The owner's manual for our washer even says to do that, so we do. No mold, no stink, no problem. :thumbsup: Now that's it's growing there, you'd probably need to clean it up with vinegar.

Usually I'm the guy that swears that they don't make stuff like they used to, and that older stuff is generally better. When it comes to washers and dryers, I think much differently. I like using less water, less detergent, and having clothing that lasts longer. I'm done with top loading washers forever.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

I would imagine that the newer LG's are better, especially since they have been involved in a few class action suits due to all the problems on the earlirer models, all I know is what my experience was, which has been bad

We do wipe down the gasket with a towel after every use, and leave the door in the open position when not in use. we also use those cleaning tablets once or twice a month, depending on how bad it gets. The company that does repairs around us says their are lots of problems with these, but again we are talking about units that were made 4 or 5 years ago. They replaced the mother board on ours TWICE.


----------



## KAdams4458 (Jan 29, 2006)

Mr Chips said:


> I would imagine that the newer LG's are better, especially since they have been involved in a few class action suits due to all the problems on the earlirer models, all I know is what my experience was, which has been bad
> 
> We do wipe down the gasket with a towel after every use, and leave the door in the open position when not in use. we also use those cleaning tablets once or twice a month, depending on how bad it gets. The company that does repairs around us says their are lots of problems with these, but again we are talking about units that were made 4 or 5 years ago. They replaced the mother board on ours TWICE.



A few years can make a difference. Our models were only introduced two years ago, and I'm guessing they worked out the bugs that have plagued your machines.


----------



## F4Phantom (Sep 30, 2009)

I have the Samsung WF448AAP washer and dryer and they are fantastic. Quiet, efficient, and Samsung uses antibacterial door gaskets, so no mold. 

The only downside is that the cycles seem a bit long. It can take 2 hours to wash a load, however, the capacity is quite large, so it has not been a problem for me (single guy).

Picked consumer reports number 1, check it out.


----------



## heathrs (Oct 15, 2009)

*lg front load washing machine*

i purchased this model a year ago, pump problems! or laundry stuck in their hoses! research the drainage problems and you will see what i am talking about. really terrible and no service because the problem conveniently shows up after about 11 months! stay away!


----------



## Emerogork (Apr 12, 2011)

I would like to hack the software and get the machine to do what I want it to do. For one thing, I need the pre-wash to at least get the wash load wet. I have a queen sized comforter that is not all that thick that the sales person vowed that a King Sized one would be cleaned. I checked it, the center remains dry during the pre-wash. They tell me that this is "normal" and that it "eventually gets wet by the end of the cycle". 

Also, I am beginning to believe that such low amounts of water do not remove lint as the vertical tubs did. One proof of this is that the lint trap usually had a 1" wad of lint/fiber in it at the end of the wash. I can see the lint if I set my clothes out to fry outside on the line. I see less of it when I use my gas drier. 

In order to get the amount of water I want, I have to put a medium sized load in on the Heavy load cycle. Unfortunately, the machine does not spin on the high speed when I use the heavy load cycle.


----------

